# Severalls Tunnels Google Map



## g197- (Sep 30, 2013)

I've been into Severalls now so am happy to share this with the community. 

I made a Google Maps with Severalls Tunnel overlay which you can toggle on and off. Works on mobile devices too. Pretty simple little page. 

http://garyrowe.co.uk/stuff/severalls/

Found the tunnels whilst there but completely lost my desire to explore them, even with a full chemical suit and mask. 

So if this helps anyone out, enjoy!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 30, 2013)

Thats really impressive. I never realised they were as big and intricate as that. Kinda makes you wonder if many of the other buildings could have been accessed via these - or is that how people did it? Ie the chapel?


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 30, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Thats really impressive. I never realised they were as big and intricate as that. Kinda makes you wonder if many of the other buildings could have been accessed via these - or is that how people did it? Ie the chapel?



I went with a group in early '97 and they were complaining that the tunnel to the chapel had been recently concreted over.... 

Some of those passages are really tight too... They're not all the walk through type!


----------



## krela (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes there was a time 8+ years ago before everywhere got trashed when the service tunnels were the primary access to get into asylums. 

This knowledge was largely forgotten when other means of access became easier, as the tunnels aren't really places you would choose to be... Flooded asbestos, dust and shit infested places that they are.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 1, 2013)

And there are some more Tunnels which don't appear on any maps either! 

EDIT: Forgot to say thanks for doing this -great as a comparison!


----------



## mexico (Oct 1, 2013)

krela said:


> Yes there was a time 8+ years ago before everywhere got trashed when the service tunnels were the primary access to get into asylums.
> 
> This knowledge was largely forgotten when other means of access became easier, as the tunnels aren't really places you would choose to be... Flooded asbestos, dust and shit infested places that they are.



Yeah tunnels were the only way into West Park for years.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 2, 2013)

Never realised how extensive they were.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 2, 2013)

Make the most of them as they will be filled in when building starts. Fairmiles were though I think a couple of cellars survive.


----------



## mexico (Oct 2, 2013)

night crawler said:


> Make the most of them as they will be filled in when building starts. Fairmiles were though I think a couple of cellars survive.



the one bit of Fair Mile I always planned to back for and never did


----------



## Krypton (Oct 2, 2013)

Is Sevs still standing?


----------



## g197- (Oct 3, 2013)

Krypton said:


> Is Sevs still standing?



Yep for now. New developers haven't been announced just yet. But you can see the new road going into the development in [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=27358"]my other post[/ame], video too.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 3, 2013)

I thought it was Linden


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 3, 2013)

night crawler said:


> I thought it was Linden



Linden Homes are currently Building Phase 1 (Rosewood) up near the old Myland Hospital for Infectious Diseases to the east of the Main Hospital Buildings. Due to the sheer size of the Site and the number of Homes planned, Phase 2 willl probably be divided-up between more than one Developer.


----------



## Ellis (Oct 5, 2013)

Do we know howling she has left? 

Really need to get their ASAP of anyone wants to join?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 7, 2013)

Ellis said:


> Do we know howling she has left?
> 
> Really need to get their ASAP of anyone wants to join?



Will PM ya a.s.a.p. 

(one "final" visit long overdue!!!)


----------



## Simon (Nov 2, 2013)

krela said:


> Yes there was a time 8+ years ago before everywhere got trashed when the service tunnels were the primary access to get into asylums.
> 
> This knowledge was largely forgotten when other means of access became easier, as the tunnels aren't really places you would choose to be... Flooded asbestos, dust and shit infested places that they are.



Ah, the old Severalls tunnels. Back in 2003, it was a matter of stepping over the dead bloated fox which was bobbing about in the well at the the entrance to the Frog House and then crawling under the piping through the sodden mud before getting into the main tunnels under the main asylum complex.

Happy days!

All the best,
Simon


----------

